# Verdrehen, verwinden



## nashua (24. November 2009)

Würde gerne in Corel Draw eine Fläche, bestehend aus mehreren Rechtecken mehrmals verwinden. Beispiel siehe :

http://www.shutterstock.com/results.mhtml#photo_id=28057354

Wer kann mir sagen, wie so etwas gemacht wird. Danke.


----------



## skifan (25. November 2009)

Hallo,

du hast doch schon eine Antwort...


Gruß HaJö


----------



## nashua (25. November 2009)

Wo denn !! ?=?




skifan hat gesagt.:


> hallo,
> 
> du hast doch schon eine antwort...
> 
> ...


----------



## skifan (25. November 2009)

In welchem Forum hast du noch gepostet?


Gruß HaJö


----------



## smileyml (25. November 2009)

Was ist denn das hier für ein Durcheinander?

Ich schließe vorerst den Post.
Wenn es eine weitere inhaltliche Entwicklung oder konkrete Hilfe oder auch Probleme/Fragen gibt, bitte mich oder einen anderen zuständigen Moderator kontaktieren. Dann wird es wieder geöffnet und die Hilfe hier im Forum geht weiter.

Grüße Marco


----------



## smileyml (25. November 2009)

Es bleibt geschlossen und zwar aus zwei Gründen:

1. Weil es die Antwort hier auf die gleiche Frage des gleichen Users bereits gibt.
2. Weil skifan, anstatt einfach den entsprechenden Link zu posten nur Verwirrung bei allen anderen stiftete und so eine Menge Offtopic produzierte. Ich denke das geht in Zukunft auch anders.

Grüße Marco

PS: Wie gehabt, wenn vom TO gewünscht und weiterer Klärungsbedarf besteht, bitte an die entsprechenden Leute wenden. Danke.

edit:// Thread wieder offen.


----------

